# moving a 75gal tank with water



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

hey i was wondering how could i move my 75gal setup just up like 2 more inches from the wall so i can add another emperor 400 to my tank. it is full of water fish ect.. but i was just wondering what the easiest way u guys think i should do it i know i will have to take out water but do u think my fish flip out and get all afraid. well thanks


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

well empty half of the water and then empty the rest into containers and leave enough room for the fish to move still or put them in a temporary tank and then try moving it


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Lift some weights and have 4 large guys help you move it...tank and water in all.







Do the half water thing if you don't want to break your back.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

it prb weights around 700 lbs ... so go from there, id still empty like half of the water.


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

H20 weight like 8lb a gal

do the math

gotta Forklift?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

You don't need a forklift to move 700lbs...I work in a warehouse and moving company and I know for a fact we have guys that could move this with just two people.







Not me of course.


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

it wasn't meant to be taken seriously.

but sweet.

Mocho men?


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

well if a 50g fully setup is 600lbs then a 75g would be around 900lbs and if u have p's in ur tank u really should be using the Ep 400 u should be using a canster filter it's better for the fish keeps the water cleaner that what i have


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

yea it 8lbs per gallon but then theres like 60lbs of gravel ,rock etc.. to include


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> Lift some weights and have 4 large guys help you move it...tank and water in all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah thats all fine according to our bodies if it is managable but it is very hard on the seems of the tank and _might casue _some problems


----------



## phantom45f (Jan 28, 2003)

Mbraun,
I just did the same exact think less than 2 weeks ago - moved a 75 gallon about 2 inches more from the wall to add another Emp 400. I did a little more than normal water cahnge (probably bout 40%) and then just had my roomate give me a hand. It took maybe 8 seconds with 2 poeple. It was very easy to slide/lift a few inches. Maybe when you lift it this time you should get some of those magic slider thingies they had on infomercials a while back. Good luck


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Even half empty water would still be too heavy to try and move alone, considering all the gravel, equipment, and fish crap in your tank. You can try and empty out that much water, but I hope you have enough buckets to put some of that same water (not new) in the tank. Putting in new water half of what you took out would cause an imbalance on the water conditions.

Next time, go to your nearest WalMArt or Target and ask for "plastic movers". Its this little plastic wide U shaped thingy you attatch to the bottom of your furniture to help glide over carpets and floors with ease, reduces half of the moving weight.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

OK Phantom45f must've posted a reply before I posted mine. But he has the same idea...


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

well thanks for all the info guys i really apreciate it i will go to walmart and buy the plastic contaners thanks again


----------

